
Have I been Pwned? - deafcalculus
https://haveibeenpwned.com/PwnedWebsites
======
peteretep
Currently using FastMail and a new alias and name for virtually everything I
sign up for. Need UK based anonymous / one-time CC for the next step.

~~~
kuschkufan
Any pointers for EU based one-time CC are also appreciated.

------
johnm1019
On the one hand, this kind of site is incredibly useful and interesting. On
the other, I feel like it would make a wonderful vector for collecting
possible metadata to match with login credentials when trying to use said
hacked credentials.

~~~
styluss
relevant xkcd [https://xkcd.com/792/](https://xkcd.com/792/)

------
throwawayReply
example@example.com has been pwned a lot ;)

